# p4 4.0 ghz



## compfreak

after christmas the pentium 4ghz 1 mb or 2 mb cache will come out surelly 64 bit and its gona pack a heck of a lot of a punch for computer part industry first of all computer parts will drop due to the 4ghz bus speed which will need new motherboards to support and new software and video and sound cards will be avalibe to suite its features. if any of you were looking to buy a pc wait a bit after christmass unless it gets delayed and slowely but surely the prices will drop and probely athlon will introduce a new cpu to match p4s. this would be a good chance for over clockers to realy give this cpu a run for its money i was wondering what do anyof u think u can get it up 2 overclocking it to the maximum with out damage to motherboard or anything else


----------



## 4W4K3

maybe u can take it to 7-8ghz lol. seeing as how were already at 6ghz/3.6's.


----------



## compfreak

yer but it would prob damage the motherboard and cpu


----------



## ThePCmaN

7-8GHz.. thats NUTZ!!! i doubt u can OC it from 4GHz to 7or8GHz!!! but u might be able to get it up a bit.. but u better be using a WC setup on it!! and if ur planin on gettin this CPU, that comes out after Xmas.. u better start savin up now!!


----------



## compfreak

yer its gona cost a heck of a lot but it will have benifits and cpus like intel p4 3.4 extreme edition will go down a lot would u be able to clock it up to 6 ghz saftely dop u think


----------



## kof2000

overlock it to 8ghz and then pop it into the freezer.


----------



## compfreak

i see why u say that but its like every time new tecnology comes out it is like a landmark every time they improve the tecnology its from that  new Design sometimes very rarely from old versions of the cpu when 4 ghz comes out u would expect more from intel because from now there gona keep trying to improve it as much as they can


----------



## 4W4K3

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> 7-8GHz.. thats NUTZ!!! i doubt u can OC it from 4GHz to 7or8GHz!!!



we can get from 3.6ghz - 6.2ghz or higher. 4-7 shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## grimloch

i saw a 6.0 ghz cooled with liquid nitrogen, but it wasnt bench stable, not really any point getting a cpu thet high, as someone esle mentioned i would aslo prefer a 3.8 EE to a standard 4.0


----------



## ThePCmaN

well if that is possible.. why in the world would u waste ur money and time on OCin it to 7GHz.. i mean seriously, what is the point!! a 4GHz CPU is high.. i mean shit!! the 2GHz CPUs arent that bad.. and ur talkin about 7 or 8GHz.. thats just crazy!! why dont u just stay with the CPUs stock speed.. 3.2GHz..3.4GHz..3.6GHz.. there really isnt any reason to OC those!! OCin that is just a way to reach unstability and a system failure.. when u didnt need to OC it in the first place...


----------



## compfreak

i see were your going but the ability to clock the cpu this high will intrege people who demand faster pc my self personallly would only overclock up to 4.4ghz because after that i fear the pc will become unstable whats the point to chance it if u just stick with the manufacturers speed the pc will live longer i guess


----------



## ThePCmaN

yes..exactly.. cuz 3.2 or 3.4 etc.. those are really good speeds.. the smartest thing to do it leave it on that speed.. that way ur money last longer, and ur system does out perform itself and ur stuck spendin over $1,000 to get another nice comp back.. i just think its nonsense to OC up to 5-6-7-8GHz..


----------



## compfreak

yep but as i said there are people who are intreged by faster pc and do it regardless of the pc cpu and other parts


----------



## 4W4K3

stable @ 5.4ghz...where in that statement is there "instability, system failure"? its liek saying im going to buy a viper and never take it to the track/upgrade/tune...yah theres people liek that who will just by an absurdely priced machine and never push it to its limits, but thats just stupid to me. its liek saying "would you rather have a 4ghz computer or a 5.4ghz computer?" "is the 5.4ghz more expensive, and is it just as stable" "it costs just as much as the 4ghz computer, its jsut as a stable, and its alot faster" "hmm..i'll take the slower one" the point of overclocking is not to be satisfied..if you're happy with a 2ghz computer than thas kewl...overclocking probly isnt for you. its just fun to see how fast you can get your computer. if i know i can push my computer more...than it's not fast enough. until its maxed out at the point of instability, i'm always gonna want to overclock it more.


----------



## ThePCmaN

but im sayin.. it will cost more because ull have to buy a WC system to keep it from bein unstable.. as where if u didnt OC it that high.. u wouldnt need to use that money for a WC system.. when the stock speed of the CPU is fast.. and cars a differ from a PC.. unless u and ur friends race ur computers.. hmm.. but OCin at those speeds is costing more money when u think about it because of what u have to buy to keep it from becoming unstable... im a VERY impatient person.. and i can deal with the 2.2GHz and CPUs around that area.. so whats the point in havin 6GHz or 7GHz.. that will lower the life of your computer...


----------



## 4W4K3

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> but im sayin.. it will cost more because ull have to buy a WC system to keep it from bein unstable.. as where if u didnt OC it that high.. u wouldnt need to use that money for a WC system.. when the stock speed of the CPU is fast...



true...but i'm not complaining about money...i use the money i save from buying expensive hardware and put it towards better cooling.



			
				ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> and cars a differ from a PC.. unless u and ur friends race ur computers.. hmm..



yes we do...most of the time. you compete in benchmarks, computer games, internet speeds...coputers are all about speeds and whsos is faster. if you have a slower PC you will most likely lag in games, have lower benching scores, and stuf fliek that. while benchmakrs arent the most important part of youre PC (just like MOST people never "race" there  car) its for the few that still enjoy it.




			
				ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> but OCin at those speeds is costing more money when u think about it because of what u have to buy to keep it from becoming unstable... im a VERY impatient person.. and i can deal with the 2.2GHz and CPUs around that area.. so whats the point in havin 6GHz or 7GHz.. that will lower the life of your computer..


obviously not impatient enough...bcuz my 2.6ghz computer is still too slow for me. like i said b4...overclocking isnt for EVERYONE. if you cant afford it/dont see the point...then dont do it. but i love it, so naturally i think its worth the money.


----------



## ThePCmaN

well yea.. but with my old XP 3000+, FX5600 256MB GFx Card, 1GB PC2700 (512MBx2) RAM, i didnt LAG in games...  and trust me, im VEERYY IMPATIENT i start cussin and hittin shit.. and my internet would run fine, so did games with that system i just named!! and i didnt OC..


----------



## compfreak

people who dont have that much money would settle fine and stick with there system incase something goes rong or it decreases the life of the cpu even people with a fair bit of money wouldnt want to buy a new cpu everytime they mess up oc or if it lowers the expected life i understand poeple wanting to push there pc to the limit but over clocking it a bit is fine but at outrageous specs i say its to risky


----------



## ThePCmaN

yea.. im with compfreak on thist one!! OCin a lil bit isnt bad.. but takin OCin it an extra 2-3GHz is insane!! but hey, i guess whatever floats ur boat (water)!!!


----------



## 4W4K3

compfreak said:
			
		

> people who dont have that much money would settle fine and stick with there system incase something goes rong or it decreases the life of the cpu even people with a fair bit of money wouldnt want to buy a new cpu everytime they mess up oc or if it lowers the expected life i understand poeple wanting to push there pc to the limit but over clocking it a bit is fine but at outrageous specs i say its to risky



i've overclocked for 2-3yrs. now and never fried anything. but caution really should be taken. if you're in the -100C range you're not going to fry anything from the overclock heat most of the time. it's usually condensation/water/electricity that will kill your hardware at those temps. theres a point though where no matter what tempp you're at your hardware just wont go anymore no matter what voltage. that's why the $1000 vapochill's and the like ARE pointless...unless you're shooting for 2-3GHz. that kind of hardware isn't for everyone...i know its out of my budget. i spent ~$600-$700 on this computer i believe, i'm poor just like everyone else lol. no job or anything...but i save and get the most out of my hardware as i possibly can.


----------



## Praetor

> all computer parts will drop due to the 4ghz bus speed


Not gonna happen for some time 



> we can get from 3.6ghz - 6.2ghz or higher. 4-7 shouldnt be too hard.


Sigh. Find me 10 average computer systems that do that.  Just because a bunch of people with some N2(l) can do it doesnt mean everyone can


----------



## ThePCmaN

yea... the people that did that prolly had ALL the material to do this.. and it was easy for them.. how many normal PC people do u know with access to get a Nitrogen cooling system for a cheap price so they can OC their CPU 3GHz...


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Sigh. Find me 10 average computer systems that do that.  Just because a bunch of people with some N2(l) can do it doesnt mean everyone can



if people actually bought GOOD hardware it'd be more common. unfortunately we have like 80% of all computer users buying dell's or not knowing what parts tey need to build a PC. theres usually a couple overclocking one computer on N2...more of a group project. we just got another member at iT who has his own home made cooling system that took him past 4GHz...i cna link you...hold on...

http://insanetek.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1537&page=3&highlight=4GHz
http://xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42687&page=1&pp=25
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=554746#post554746
http://insanetek.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1443&page=1&pp=10
http://insanetek.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=236

thats all i can find for now....


----------



## ThePCmaN

how do u get into that stuff.. like the.. CPU-Z.. Clock Gen ..and what not??


----------



## 4W4K3

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> how do u get into that stuff.. like the.. CPU-Z.. Clock Gen ..and what not??



gotta download it. google is ur friend  i'd have cpu-z even if u dont overclock...it helps you out alot online.


----------



## ThePCmaN

thanks man!! i just run a search for.. CPU-Z .. and a search for Clock Gen.. separate or does it all come together??


----------



## 4W4K3

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> thanks man!! i just run a search for.. CPU-Z .. and a search for Clock Gen.. separate or does it all come together??



well there diff programs made by smae peeps...
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
http://www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php


----------



## ThePCmaN

yea.. i just got it right b4 u put that.. thanks man!!


----------



## 4W4K3

ThePCmaN said:
			
		

> yea.. i just got it right b4 u put that.. thanks man!!



ack im too slow lol. np


----------



## 4W4K3

Greg J. said:
			
		

> Not once in the entire use of his computer has he experience a lag or glitch, and almost never while online gaming.  I speculate that his computer was built to be a "Grid" machine so resources would never lack for servers.
> 
> This is in Nebraska, folks.  I'm not lying.



his computer specs have nothing to do with his internet gaming experience. if hes got DSL/Cable hes still gonna experience online gameplay lag...cuz its his internet connection. unless he's got T1 or better and hes connnected to a dedicated server that only accepts T1+ lines i'd think he'd be getting some kind of lag spikes. dual 3.4's is impressive..but it's not really 8ghz of CPU power...it's still 3.4ghz just half the stress on each of the CPU's which allows for better performance. at least thats the best way i can say it lol.


----------



## Praetor

> how do u get into that stuff.. like the.. CPU-Z.. Clock Gen ..and what not??


BIOS



> thanks man!! I just run a search for.. CPU-Z .. and a search for Clock Gen.. separate or does it all come together??


They can both be found separately via www.cpuid.com



> That is a total of 6.8 Ghz of power.


Only if you add the two numbers. Which doesnt mean much. You can have a 4way 2.2Ghz Opteron system but that doesnt meean you have 8.8Ghz.



> unless he's got T1 or better


Most cable and DSL lines are faster than T1s.


----------



## ThePCmaN

yea i know u can see some stuff through BIOS... i like the way CPU-Z shows it all... and u dont have to restart ur computer inorder to look at it, CPU-Z seems better to me!!


----------



## Praetor

> i like the way CPU-Z shows it all... and u dont have to restart ur computer inorder to look at it, CPU-Z seems better to me!!


The BIOS shows more  (and you can opt to change stuff also)


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Most cable and DSL lines are faster than T1s.



How so? My DSL is 768down/120up and can get slower than 56K at times. i thought T1 was in the 5mb or faster download speeds.


----------



## Praetor

> How so?


T1 = 1.544Mbits
Common DSL = 1.5Mbits
Common Ultra DSL = 3Mbits
Common Overcharged Uber DSL = 4Mbits
Common Cable = 3Mbits
Common Ultra DSL = 4Mbits
Common Seriously Overcharged Uber DSL = 5Mbits

Dunno how its down in the states but thats for Canada


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> T1 = 1.544Mbits
> Common DSL = 1.5Mbits
> Common Ultra DSL = 3Mbits
> Common Overcharged Uber DSL = 4Mbits
> Common Cable = 3Mbits
> Common Ultra DSL = 4Mbits
> Common Seriously Overcharged Uber DSL = 5Mbits
> 
> Dunno how its down in the states but thats for Canada



lol...that's definetly faster than here. our DSL ranges from 500kb/sec - 1MB/sec...yours is from 1.5-5??? mines in the middle at 768kb. how much do you pay for that?


----------



## Praetor

> 500kb/sec - 1MB/sec


Do you mean that? Or did you mean 512Kb-1Mb?



> yours is from 1.5-5???


$24/month = 1.5Mbit DSL
$35/month = 3Mbit DSL
$44/month = 3-4Mbit Cable depending on where you are
$80/month = 4Mbit DSL or 5Mbit cable


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Do you mean that? Or did you mean 512Kb-1Mb?
> 
> 
> $24/month = 1.5Mbit DSL
> $35/month = 3Mbit DSL
> $44/month = 3-4Mbit Cable depending on where you are
> $80/month = 4Mbit DSL or 5Mbit cable



I guess i'm confused as to how DSL speed is rated. i thought it was ###kb/second? We pay $35 a month for our 768Kb line, which is reimbursed since my dad works from home and his company pays for the bill. I think your service in Canada is alot better than here lol.


----------



## Praetor

> i thought it was ###kb/second?


It is. You said kb--M*B*

*Continue topic in Internet thread.


----------



## mar666

the p4 4.0 ghz got cancelled. they are only releasing a p4 3.6 ghz before the end of the year. with a 2mb cache.


----------



## Praetor

Yes thats because Intel is pursuing its dual core side project


----------



## Greg J.

*Some things to consider for big Ghz*

If you're gonna have a CPU that is more than 4Ghz (5-6Ghz), than you should maybe put custom (higher capacity) voltage capacitors-etc. on your motherboard to not fry (or blow) it.  Also, you would need a BEEFY power supply for maximum overclocking (maybe 550-600 watts to not worry?).


----------



## 4W4K3

grimloch said:
			
		

> i saw a 6.0 ghz cooled with liquid nitrogen, but it wasnt bench stable, not really any point getting a cpu thet high, as someone esle mentioned i would aslo prefer a 3.8 EE to a standard 4.0



there stable ~5.2-5.4GHz (most of the ones i seen) just awesome to see that kind of accomplishment, drom dudes in there garage tinkering with PC's lol.


----------



## Praetor

> Also, you would need a BEEFY power supply for maximum overclocking (maybe 550-600 watts to not worry?).


Why such high wattage? Especially when your proc never really uses more than 100W?


----------



## Greg J.

*Why?*

That's the day when I'll have *6 hardrives* (with controller cards) DUAL CPU's at 6Ghz each, a PCIe 512MB video card, and 4 gigs of RAM for video editing (HUGE OVERCLOCKING with a big time water/anti-freeze cooling system, a BIG F****** 48" digital  flat plasma computer monitor plugged into the power supply), platinum 7.1 surround sound card, TV Tuner Card, Gigabit Ethernet card, 1 DVD/combo +- burning drive, CD-RW drive, CD-Rom drive, 1 3.5" floppy drive, ENOUGH CASE LIGHTS TO HEAT UP AND LIGHT THE ENTIRE OFFICE IN THE DARK WINTER OF NEBRASKA, and 6  8cm fans in a BIG TOWER CASE      ......     LOL


----------



## Praetor

Harddrives kick in roughly 20W each.
Dual 6Ghz CPUs will punch in a total of no more than 200W
A 512MB video card wont use more than 100W
The RAM uses a negligable amout of power

A lot of people get stuck in "high wattage"-land


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> A lot of people get stuck in "high wattage"-land



IT's usually crap rails that make people think they need a bigger PSU. "i jsut got this off-brand 500watter PSU cuz it was on sale for $50. It reboots my computer sometimes, especially in games. Do i need a 600watt?" i think 450watts is plenty, unless you are running multiple HD's, cd-burners, water-cooling, anything like a server. I'd rather just get 2*350watters with stable rails, than one overpriced 600watter.


----------



## Greg J.

See recent post just before Praetor, I added stuff, lol.


----------



## 4W4K3

Greg J. said:
			
		

> See recent post just before Praetor, I added stuff, lol.



i'd still rather run 2 power supplies. cuts stress in half on rails, and you can provide power more directly to the parts that really need it like gfx, mobo...and use the other one for say hd's and cd-roms. i think its cheapers too.


----------



## Praetor

> See recent post just before Praetor, I added stuff, lol.


Most of the crap you've listed there WONT MATTER (especially the plasma screen as that will add exactlly 0W to the setup). It was a nice try tho 



> I'd rather just get 2*350watters with stable rails, than one overpriced 600watter.


Except dual/red. PSUs are uber-expensive


----------



## Greg J.

*Alright*

You win, Praetor, I now grovel at your elbows in trembling fear.  Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Praetor

LOL one down 6 billion to go


----------



## McG

> we can get from 3.6ghz - 6.2ghz or higher.


Thast's insane!! I didn't know anything like that was even possible.... WoW....


----------



## Greg J.

*Even more is possible*

Diamond processors in the future will be so powerful that silicon will melt.

Read this article that tells all about makers and manufacturing:
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/diamond.html

Hmmm...6Ghz?  Bah, more like 18 or 19 Ghz by the time we use real diamonds in the future.  Hey, who said you couldn't have "bling-blingin' processors for CHEAP?     (Hey, why not dual cores too?)  Hmm...

Quote:  "No, they're real," I tell him. "But they were made by a machine in Florida for less than a hundred dollars."

picture:  (A microwave plasma tool at the Naval Research Lab, used to create diamonds for high-temperature semiconductor experiments.)  
Weingarten shifts uncomfortably in his chair and stares at the glittering gems on his dining room table. "Unless they can be detected," he says, "these stones will bankrupt the industry."

Put pure carbon under enough heat and pressure - say, 2,200 degrees Fahrenheit and 50,000 atmospheres - and it will crystallize into the hardest material known.


----------



## 4W4K3

try diamond heatsinks and stuff like that. take lots of heat...


----------



## Praetor

> Hey, who said you couldn't have "bling-blingin' processors for CHEAP?


Assuming we consider diamonds to be attractive.



> try diamond heatsinks and stuff like that. take lots of heat...


They can take a lot of heat yes ... but they prolly dont take it well (i.e., it can absorb lots of heat but not fast enough to be useful ... much like the reason we all went from AL to CU)


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> They can take a lot of heat yes ... but they prolly dont take it well (i.e., it can absorb lots of heat but not fast enough to be useful ... much like the reason we all went from AL to CU)



yah true...b4 the heatsink actually got rid of the heat, the core would have burst.


----------



## Praetor

LOL very true


----------

